# Mild-Medium Smooth Mellow Creamy Sweet



## WBill (Mar 10, 2006)

These words describe the taste and flavor I'm looking for in a cigar. I have tried several and some have come close but none really are what I'm looking for. The one that has come closest to this has been a La Finca Fuma Largo. I have tried more expensive cigars but the La Finca is the best so far. Just wondering if anyone could suggest some cigars that just might fit this description ? I know the Fuma Largo is 6.5" and ring of 46 but I would prefer at least a 6" with a ring of 50 or larger.

Thanks Bill


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

You might like:
Montecristo White
LGC Serie R Natural
Zino Mouton Cadet


----------



## PUFFNMO (Mar 14, 2006)

WBill said:


> These words describe the taste and flavor I'm looking for in a cigar. I have tried several and some have come close but none really are what I'm looking for. The one that has come closest to this has been a La Finca Fuma Largo. I have tried more expensive cigars but the La Finca is the best so far. Just wondering if anyone could suggest some cigars that just might fit this description ? I know the Fuma Largo is 6.5" and ring of 46 but I would prefer at least a 6" with a ring of 50 or larger.
> 
> Thanks Bill


Bill - I share your taste, but have not yet found a cigar which completely matches your description. I'm thinking a conecticut shade wrapper, the smooth-creamy would indicate mellowing in the humi. Sweet would pose a problem, and I'm pretty sure you're not thinking of flavored cigars (yechhhh).
Some people have described their maduro's as sweet, but I'm not convinced that that is the right word. Anyway, I'm looking too. Larry.


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

I like the Carlos Torano Casa Torano toro size(6 by 50). Check out thier site Torano.com. I think it might be what you are looking for. It's mild but with a full flavor. They msrp for about 4.50 let me know what you think.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Miami said:


> I like the Carlos Torano Casa Torano toro size(6 by 50). Check out thier site Torano.com. I think it might be what you are looking for. It's mild but with a full flavor. They msrp for about 4.50 let me know what you think.


 I agree...................

Jerry in Minnesota


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

RyJ Reserva Real, Butera, Ashton, Santa Damiana, Diamond Crown, Cuesta Rey, La Unica, Casa Blanca, Macanudo Gold.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lots of good suggestions ... Casa Torano, Macanudo and Monte White. I didn't care for the Casa Blanca ... not enough flavor for me.

I really like the RyJ Reserva Real and Ashton ... try the Ashton Cabinet.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

mmblz said:


> You might like:
> Montecristo White
> LGC Serie R Natural
> Zino Mouton Cadet


I second your MC white label and raise you a Davidoff.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Any cigar in Fuente's Hemmingway line will match you preferences too. Smooth, creamy and sweet.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Miami said:


> I like the Carlos Torano Casa Torano toro size(6 by 50). Check out thier site Torano.com. I think it might be what you are looking for. It's mild but with a full flavor. They msrp for about 4.50 let me know what you think.


I completely agree with this as well.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Maria Guerrero, try the Toro or Robusto. Just give 'em a chance to settle in the humidor first, say a couple months or so. They're usually pretty green when you buy anything at first.


----------



## Sancho Fuente (Oct 22, 2005)

kansashat said:


> RyJ Reserva Real, Butera, Ashton, Santa Damiana, Diamond Crown, Cuesta Rey, La Unica, Casa Blanca, Macanudo Gold.


Defininetly agree with the reserva real, excellent flavor. I also enjoy Gisperts for a creamy flavor. The last one I smoked reminded me of butter (natural lonsdale), not the taste, but something about it. It seems to be something you would like.


----------



## The Master (Dec 26, 2004)

My favorite creamy and buttery cigars are as follows:

Diamond Crown Natural

Ashton Cabinet

Davidoff Double R


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

I share your tastes as well. I found this one Mantequilla from JR Cigars and am just in love with it. My experience is that it is just as described by JR. buttery smooth and slightly sweet.


----------



## WBill (Mar 10, 2006)

Thank you all for your suggestions, I'm in the process of trying to find all these cigars.

Thanks Bill


----------



## El Gato (Apr 2, 2003)

The Fuente King B comes to mind, but are hard to find and not cheap.
The Five Vegas Gold may be something you'd want to try. The price is good, especially if you get them from CigarBid. It is a smooth and mild cigar that has real flavor. The torpedo seems to be more flavorful than the others.


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

try a Monticristo White Robusto, let it age for bout 3 mons.


----------



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

I had an Excalibur 1066 the other morning that was smooth, sweet and on the mild to medium side. My next box purchase after another bundle of Tampa Sweethearts!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Sounds like a Perdomo La Trdition Champagne to me. I have never had The Casa Torano, but i'd bet it is good because I love every other cigar I've tried in thier line up. Macanuda might be a good fit too.

T


----------

